# strange fault



## siroccoman (May 6, 2009)

Hi, come across a fault this evening. Split load board, lights on non rcd, sockets rcd side. If anything gets plugged in to the sockets circuits and switched on (3 seperate rings) the voltage drops to 120 across all circuits. Also seem to be a bit of back volts down the earth. Have not had time to have a good look, so left them safe with lights only until the morning,
Any advice / help / clues as to where to look would be great.
Dave


----------

